# Place to rent in Larnaca



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi

Been in Cyprus for just 3 weeks and went for a job interview in Larnaca today. Wondered if I was successful how much the going rate for a 1 bed flat is here. Would be looking for something near the Palm Beach Hotel. My salary would be 750 per month basic with commision on top if I earn it. Is that do-able or should I be back on the next flight to Blighty?

If anyone has any info it would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Samia


----------



## LucyWhite (Jun 4, 2010)

It all depends on your commission.

Would you share a flat? There are a few of those about.


----------



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

LucyWhite said:


> It all depends on your commission.
> 
> Would you share a flat? There are a few of those about.


Thanks for your reply. 

I couldnt find the information I needed in the timescale I had so have reluctantly returned to England.


----------



## LucyWhite (Jun 4, 2010)

Samia said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I couldnt find the information I needed in the timescale I had so have reluctantly returned to England.


no worries, englands not a bad place to live. How long you stating in england for?


----------

